# Sticky  Discount Code for Model 3 Owners Club



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

Model 3 Owners Club members are eligible for a special discount code at EVANNEX.

If you're looking for Tesla accessories, simply visit evannex.com.

Pick your favorite Tesla parts and accessories, and then, once you've added these products into your shopping cart...

Simply type in: *elonbucks* - into the "Discount Code" field during checkout and receive $10 off any order over $100.










=====

For any questions and/or customer service related matters, please email us direct at: *[email protected]*.


----------

